# Idea for office door



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

How bout you take some skull heads from a cheap source like dollar tree or anywhere you can find average to medium sized and cut them in half and place them all over the door, I picture the whole door covered top to bottom.


----------



## Vilessence (Nov 3, 2012)

Does the door swing into the office or does it swing out into the hall?


----------



## cmerli (Nov 27, 2009)

The door swings into the office. I was hoping for some sort of interesting theme for it. The asylum door I have seen people use in their haunt would be outstanding but I don't think the logistics would work on a real door not to mention it would require some sort of projector or TV inside to create the illusion of someone being in the room.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I would take the door's exact measurements and window specs and build a skin for it. That way, you wouldn't be damaging the existing door, but could have a fairly elaborate design. 

For example, you could get thin luan pieces and build your asylum door. I would suggest building it in at least 3 sections for easy transport and storage. Do both sides and the inside could be a muslin-covered "padded cell"... complete with bloody hand-prints. With a two-sided door skin, you could connect the two over the top and they would hang without needing much more than Velcro for stabilization. If you didn't want to do a two sided design, you could use metal wreath hangers.

eta: Demon Dog's post below this one has an even better method that would work for stabilizing the skin: magnets! They sell the sticky back variety. 

For the look of metal, glue on some "rivets," then mix latex paint with white glue and cover generously. Paint as aged-paint. Don't forget the rust!


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

A steel door with a slit window gives you several options. Magnets can be used to attach things to the door without damaging it. A version of a tombstone peeper would give motion with an appearing/disappearing head or whatever seen in the window. Having something lower from above on a string into view with a reindeer motor would be another option. An endless tunnel illusion through the window with mirrors is another possibility (and the most quiet in case you share an office or just like it quiet).


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Do this!


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

How about something like this...


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi cmerli ,

I did a Walking Dead door that could work for you . My door was wood and opened into the room but you could make the cut on the wood slats/boards on the opposite side to allow entry to your room . You could use Demon Dog's magnet method to attach the hands and boards to the door . Stick a Dollar store zombie window cling in your window to complete the look .

Hope that was helpful .


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

ReaperRick said:


> How about something like this...


Winner !!!
I love YF.


----------



## cmerli (Nov 27, 2009)

I love these suggestions. Keep them coming it seems after I talked about it a couple of other faculty started thinking the same way. We may have a mass conversion started.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

and you could leave the opening for the window and have a scary character looking out


----------



## Vilessence (Nov 3, 2012)

For the window you could add a box behind it with a skull creature that could drop into view when the handle is turned. box would have to be twice as tall as the window but not too deep . Prop could be reset each time after door was closed. simple zip tie string for the trigger.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

If you're a LOTR fan, you could replicate the Doors of Durin (where Frodo et al. enter the Mines of Moria) on a smaller scale:










If you have a way of attaching a tube blacklight to the wall above the door, it would be an eye-catching effect.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Last year I spearheaded a campaign to have an Halloween office decorating contest and thankfully, for the sake of my ego, my dept won.

So I just approached management again and suggested we do a door decorating contest this time. It was approved(is my boss cool or what?) well anyway, wanted to resurrect this thread to try and gleam any ideas off of you guys.

I'm kicking around this idea of hanging a piece of plywood on door (so I can use screws if needed) and doing like several diorama scnenes like Freddy and his furnance and leatherface and the basement of horrors ...any other ideas guys?


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

You have very cool management. I'd love to wok for someone who cares about their employees!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks awokennightmare


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

You could make an entire facade to cover the door on a piece of luan, then attach it with strong magnets. That way you could make it however you wanted and not have to worry about doing any damage to the door itself. An old wooden medieval door complete with knocker, an asylum door with rust and bloodstains, an open coffin standing upright, endless possibilities!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

If you do the "brain depositary" thing please spell it correctly, it's "depository."


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

This is a follow up to my post in July, our office decorating contest is underway. Here is my entry, a take on the walking dead boarded up door. I got pics on the build if anyone is interested. I like the way it came out and want this in my home haunt.


----------

